# Lemon, Drag R II



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Did a nice round trip of 466 miles to see the Super Lemon and Drag R II in action today. Well worth it in my opinion  Both were ballistic and yet there was more to come from both as far as i could tell :smokin: Fao Tim, didn't get to speak to you, 'cos somebody was always talking to you, i was the one with the camera, black coat and a load of dribble running down my chin  Anyway, here's some pics  

























Tim looked a bit older later on in the day


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great pics .... is it me or does anyone else think the Top Secret car looks understated next to the Jun one ?!? (never thought i'd say that !)


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

zrooomm zrooommmm


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I would have loved to have been there.
Those cars are always going to look great


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

They both looked great.  

Tim said he just couldn't believe how the Drag R2 hooked up!.  ....he then went out in the Lemon and did a [email protected], without trying too hard!? 

You could just tell by the look on is face that it was a good shake down day.  

Believe me, there is more to come for defo.  

Andy.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome pics!!! :smokin:


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

Fantastic machines


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet pics. Thanks for posting the update.



Daz said:


> Great pics .... is it me or does anyone else think the Top Secret car looks understated next to the Jun one ?!? (never thought i'd say that !)


Agreed - IMHO that's the good thing about it. It has a purposeful presence but big time performance. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice pics.

Deffo agree the JUN car looks so much madder than the TS car, which gold paint or not, is pretty subtle.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I love those two cars,maybe you could do a photoshoot with all your Skylines?


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Talk about having fun with the toys!!!!
Awesome.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I like the ts one best, Is that the same car that did 200mph through the tunnel on the dvd with the max power bods in it?

Awesome cars. Love all the decals on the TS one - Jun one is cool - but is still yellow!

Is the jun car deanos old car?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> I like the ts one best, Is that the same car that did 200mph through the tunnel on the dvd with the max power bods in it?


Yep


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

gtr mart said:


> Is the jun car deanos old car?



Yes it was mate ........................ 

and whilst Im glad Tim owns it I have to say those pictures haunt me as to what might have been    

Heartbreaking it really is


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> Yes it was mate ........................
> 
> and whilst Im glad Tim owns it I have to say those pictures haunt me as to what might have been
> 
> Heartbreaking it really is


I'm still gutted for you mate 
At least its back on the road, and about time too.

RICH S


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

deano said:


> Yes it was mate ........................
> 
> and whilst Im glad Tim owns it I have to say those pictures haunt me as to what might have been
> 
> Heartbreaking it really is



Vid here http://psanime.net/jpoc/jun.WMV


Deano ol chum come enter our parlor of tuner car delights and all will be forgotten .....


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

JUN car has got to be one of my fave cars ever, absolutley stunning


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Ben_L said:


> Vid here http://psanime.net/jpoc/jun.WMV
> Deano ol chum come enter our parlor of tuner car delights and all will be forgotten .....


I doubt even you could supply something that could get me over that car mate


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

SteveN said:


> JUN car has got to be one of my fave cars ever, absolutley stunning


 Stunning for a 33 eh Steve


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea exactly! I dont like 33s generally compared to 32s n 34s, not by a long shot, but with the right mods they can look bloody amazing.

And of course the JUN ones got the go to back it up, which helps a lot!


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

they both look good cars, think the gold one has it more. the yellow one is a bit lairy.
in the video it looks like its driving to shops. the gears seem to change very fast.

must be cool owning 2 top ex tuner cars


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

I'd have loved to have seen them in the flesh, especially the Lemon. The TS car is awesome but for me it's the Lemon every time. It's great that it's out in action again but I feel for you dean having had the car and not driven it


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I did the round trip from Cambs as well to see them. There is something just so special about seeing them in the flesh  

The noise the Lemon makes is just unbelieveable :smokin:


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

deano said:


> Yes it was mate ........................
> 
> and whilst Im glad Tim owns it I have to say those pictures haunt me as to what might have been
> 
> Heartbreaking it really is


u goon


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Seeing those cars run last week was amazing ,out of the 2 the Jun looked IMO the best and so much better than the pics


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Gotta say, the TS car is my fave, but i am a bit of a fan of TS stuff, not to everybodies taste, but for me, the best. The Jun car though is simply stunning in it's own right, sounds awesome, goes like hell, and still has full leather interior  I envy you Tim, i would like just one skyline, and you have 5 superb examples. As others have said, lets have some pics of your full lineup.


----------

